# Anxiety HELP Please!



## kyredchick (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been dealing with anxiety/panic disorder for about 10 years, for the past year I have been on Paxil and Vistarl to help but I have noticed that lately the attacks are coming on more frequently. 
Does anyone have any suggestions?€

My husband is a strong believer in not taking daily meds unless they are required to live..if you know what I mean. He thinks I should not take any meds for my condition. I know he thinks it will only go away but I do not feel that way. I just wish he could be more supportive. 

If anyone has any advice please let me know. Thanks so much for listening.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Also known as bipolar you have a common issue and often needs meds regulary. Have your husband go with you and ask the doctor in front of him if you need it regular (daily). Most meds take up to a week to work so you might feel fine because you have some in your body but when the next high/low comes on you are on your own for a week.

Listen to your doctor first.

draconis


----------

